# Pokémon Name Origins



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 13, 2012)

*Pokémon Name Origins*

I think Game Freak has always been quite clever in their naming conventions. Some of the portmanteau names are more obvious than others (i.e. Voltorb = "Volt" + "Orb"), but many are much less conspicuous. For example, the name for Sawsbuck is formed from the acronym S.A.W.S (Summer, Autumn, Winter, Spring) and buck/sawbuck. 

I've found Pokémon etymology to be quite interesting. I often take the names for granted and miss some names that seem rather obvious in retrospect (such as Deino, Zweilous, Hydreigon). When I do realize them, it seems like quite the epiphany. I'd be interested to hear if some of you have had a similar experience.


----------



## Bulbamew (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

I still remember the day of my first Spanish lesson at school and learned the numbers. Straight away thought of the legendary birds. Actually helped me to learn the Spanish numbers 

Sawsbuck I did eventually work out on my own, shortly after realising it changed appearance with the seasons I assumed its name could be something to do with it.

One I always pondered was Ho-oh. I think I looked it up once and 'ho' means 'phoenix' I think. It is one of the more bizarre names


----------



## Mai (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

Just yesterday, I was thinking and realized that wow, _numel means numb camel._

It was a life-changing revelation. I had to go sit down.


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

Deerling being deer+darling. At least, that's what I think it is. Makes more sense than my first guess, which was deer+underling.


----------



## Momo(th) (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

Volcarona - "Volcano" + "Corona"

Badass.


----------



## Dar (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*



PenguinAndFriends said:


> Deerling being deer+darling. At least, that's what I think it is. Makes more sense than my first guess, which was deer+underling.


Could also be deer+sapling.


----------



## Eifie (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

I was reading Bulbapedia's attempts to figure out Vanillite's name when I came to the realization, wow, those three are like delite, delish, deluxe! It was amazing.


----------



## Spoon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*



Dar said:


> Could also be deer+sapling.


 Could be also deer and yearling.


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

clearly it is deerberries + sizzling.


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

For a long time I thought dragonair was dragon + flair


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

Oh, I love these.

Elgeyem and Beeheyem come from abbreviations, L.G.M. (Little Green Man) and B.E.M. (Bug Eyed Monster), both of which are slang terms for aliens. 

Bisharp- Bishop + Sharp.
Gallade- Gallant + Blade.
Beartic- Bear + Artic


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*



sreservoir said:


> clearly it is deerberries + sizzling.


But it's not a Fire-type...


Anyway, aside from the stuff Bulbapedia says, Gardevoir could also involve "_d'ivoire_", since she's all white and stuff.


----------



## Zeph (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*



sv_01 said:


> But it's not a Fire-type....


It was sarcasm ;)

I've always liked looking up the name origins. Kangaskhan's name supposedly comes from kangaroo + Genghis Khan, for some reason; also Palkia comes from  'paaru', a Japanese-isation of our word 'pearl' - And obviously DIAlga comes from diamond. Interesting!


----------



## Superbird (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

Gardevoir pretty much translates in french to 'watch over', which is basically the theme of Gardevoir anyway. Don't they, like, protect their trainer at any cost, even if it means self-sacrifice?


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Kangaskhan's name supposedly comes from kangaroo + Genghis Khan, for some reason


Supposedly because Kangaskhans are so violently protective of their young.


----------



## Minish (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

What I don't get is why sometimes they just don't decide to really do anything with names?? Like, what does Lapras _mean_? I guess 'lap' because you sit on it... ... ?

They clearly try pretty hard sometimes to come up with something neat-sounding, so it's pretty weird. Maybe sometimes they just need to take a break.


----------



## Adriane (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*



Cirrus said:


> What I don't get is why sometimes they just don't decide to really do anything with names?? Like, what does Lapras _mean_? I guess 'lap' because you sit on it... ... ?
> 
> They clearly try pretty hard sometimes to come up with something neat-sounding, so it's pretty weird. Maybe sometimes they just need to take a break.


I'm pretty sure Lapras also refers to Laplace.


----------



## Aisling (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

My mind was blown the day I realized Girafarig was a palindrome.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

Armaldo is an armadillo... How did I not realize this... :/


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

I tend to see "majestic" in Milotic... That's the way dragon-like things are beautiful. And Mismagius definitely sounds like "mysterious".


----------



## Minish (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*



Chalumeau said:


> I'm pretty sure Lapras also refers to Laplace.


Oh, right! :o That explains the official romanisation.

So I guess maybe some that seem random do still have reasons! I feel like 'Ralts' just sounded like a bit of a cute word, though (Bulbapedia says 'astral'? sure, I guess).


----------



## Goldenpelt (Nov 16, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

I find it interesting and amusing that they just shifted the parts around for Escavalier's English name from it's Japanese name Chevargo (i.e. chevalier+escargot to escargot+chevalier).


----------



## Ether's Bane (Nov 17, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*



Alraune said:


> My mind was blown the day I realized Girafarig was a palindrome.


It works in Japanese as well (キリンリキ).


----------



## Bulbamew (Dec 24, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

Guys,  did you know that Muk means "Murky Unsanitary King"? I finally worked it out :D

What, why are you looking at me like that?


----------



## Skoonk (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

Porygon is Engrish for polygon, which works seeing as it's polygonal.


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 25, 2012)

*Re: Pokémon Name Origins*

I can see origins for Arbok, Cubone and Tentacruel's beta names.
Arbok's beta name, Nagaasp, probably comes from _naga_ and _asp_.
Cubone's beta name, Orphon, comes from _orphan,_ which makes sense, since a mother Marowak was killed in Lavender Town by Rocket in RBY
Tentacruel's beta name, Man O War, comes from a type of jellyfish.


----------

